# Pics of Flourite types in a tank?



## smokaah (Nov 30, 2011)

I use flourite dark these are pics of it.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

smokaah said:


> I use flourite dark these are pics of it.


I thought Flourite dark was a deeper, darker red kinda like lava rock? (love your tank, btw).

-Lisa


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

I think that's Flourite black, not dark. Dark like you said seems to be a darker red, where as the black is, well, black (unlike the "black" flourite sand, which is more of a gray).


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm looking for more of a charcoal for this tank (I'm over the black sand). I'm open to Flourite Dark if it looks cool, though. You'd think there'd be more pics on Google since people love to show off their tanks. . And it's impossible to get just "Flourite Black" pics because they're intermixed with FBS pics.

-Lisa


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

Sand has finer grains then Black does. In my main tank i top Black with Black sand as I like the look of the sand but the flourite black base is awesome for roots as its not as compact as sand can get.

Flourite Black Sand









Flourite Black









Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thenameless (Dec 12, 2011)

Look at my link in my signature(Lost disciple), I have flourite black in there, it looks pretty good. I heard that if you cap the regular with the sand it mixes up and the sand ends up on the bottom.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

This is for my low light tank so I'm not going to do anything fancy with the substrates. I like the Black Sand. Let's hope someone has Flourite Dark so I can compare. 

-Lisa


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

Kunsthure said:


> This is for my low light tank so I'm not going to do anything fancy with the substrates. I like the Black Sand. Let's hope someone has Flourite Dark so I can compare.
> 
> -Lisa


If I recall correctly, fluorite dark is a brown coloured substrate with the grain size similar to the Flourite Black. Its just a matter of preference really. I like black because it pops the plants out more and I find it has a cool look. Brown would be more natural but its a matter of preference.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd be cool with lava rock color, if that's what the dark looks like. Hope someone has a pic!

-Lisa


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

No one has Flourite Dark in their tanks?

-Lisa


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

One of the LFS has a tank set up with all the different substrates they sell. I'll try to get there and photo. I think they think I am stalking them, I have been in so much this week, though. I'll wear a hat and dark glasses.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

*Video footage of the tank:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTF3Tnzk6nw

Fluorite:









Fluorite Red:









Fluorite Black:









Fluorite Dark:









Fluorite Onyx Sand:









Fluorite Black Sand:









Fluval Stratum:


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

ArchimedesTheDog said:


> One of the LFS has a tank set up with all the different substrates they sell. I'll try to get there and photo. I think they think I am stalking them, I have been in so much this week, though. I'll wear a hat and dark glasses.


You have the best LFS EVER!!! I'm shocked at how many substrates they even, especially the Fluval. Mine sells it but the dude couldn't remember what they stock because they're out. :icon_conf

Thank you SO much for getting all these pics, I really appreciate it. It really helps me out. I really dig the Dark. I'd do the Onyx Sand but it messes with params. 

-Lisa


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Does anyone else have pics of Flourite Dark in their tanks?

-Lisa


----------



## Java Moss (Jan 17, 2011)

Kunsthure said:


> You have the best LFS EVER!!! I'm shocked at how many substrates they even, especially the Fluval.


That is nice! Heck, I haven't seen ONE store as of yet around here that uses ANY plant substrate in their tanks, let alone the various kinds. They just have them in those flimsy plastic "pots" that are packed with that junk that might be better used dried out and to insulate a detached garage. Sure could use a tip from this guy's LFS to promote the products...rather than a mountain of boxes containing those hi-tech Fluval filters with the digital readout that nobody ever buys.

Ever seen those things? I just look at them and think, "Well, that'll probably wreck my hard wood floor one day".


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

Still don't why people use fluorite anymore these days.. You'd be better off using Sand with fert tabs and getting better results.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Mr. Fish said:


> Still don't why people use fluorite anymore these days.. You'd be better off using Sand with fert tabs and getting better results.


I want something different than what I have now. I've got PFS in two tanks, Tahitian moon sand in the tank I want to redo and Turface in the fourth. I don't like the look of aquarium gravel but I am considering lava rock instead of Flourite. It all depends on how the Flourite Dark looks; I special ordered it from a LFS. 

-Lisa


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

I really like the look of garden variety Fluorite. I feel like sand can look really good or really bad.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

ArchimedesTheDog said:


> I really like the look of garden variety Fluorite. I feel like sand can look really good or really bad.


The tank is going to be a shrimp-only tank so I need a substrate to make them look good. The black sand I have is too black and I think OEBTs wouldn't look good against a midnight black substrate. The LFS said the Dark should be in tomorrow, so we'll see. 

-Lisa


----------



## montyblue (May 27, 2012)

Hello! I'm new here, and this is my first post, so I apologize if I'm butting in  But I do have a pic of Flourite Dark in my own aquarium, a little after I first set it up, so I figured I'd post it! (it looks completely different now The Flourite Dark is brownish with a red tint.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

montyblue said:


> Hello! I'm new here, and this is my first post, so I apologize if I'm butting in  But I do have a pic of Flourite Dark in my own aquarium, a little after I first set it up, so I figured I'd post it! (it looks completely different now The Flourite Dark is brownish with a red tint.


Welcome to TPT! You're not butting in at all. Thanks for the pic! I wonder why the color changed. 

-Lisa


----------



## montyblue (May 27, 2012)

I think it looks darker under most circumstances (my little tank is really well lit). The Flourite Red looks a lot more red than the dark does, but I do think there's still a hint of red in it.

Have you seen the Fluval Shrimp Stratum? I like the looks of that substrate....very rich brown, and dark. It's pricey, but nice stuff!

And thanks for the welcome! I've lurked on here tons of times, so it'll be fun to actually be *on* here for a change!


----------



## montyblue (May 27, 2012)

Sorry, I should specify; the color of my substrate doesn't look completely different...I just didn't like the look of it, so I added sand to the front. So now the tank as a whole looks completely different! I decided after trying out Flourite a handful of times, I just personally really prefer the look of sand!


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

So the Flourite stayed the same color? I really like it. I have some on order from a LFS that will arrive Wednesday. I'm anxious to see it in person. 

-Lisa


----------



## montyblue (May 27, 2012)

Yes, it did stay the same color. I do think it looks a little lighter than normal in my tank since it's really well lit.  I think you'll like it though - it's a nice color overall!


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Mr. Fish said:


> Still don't why people use fluorite anymore these days.. You'd be better off using Sand with fert tabs and getting better results.


I happen to like Flourite. I started with it 10 years ago. If it ain't broke don't fix it. Besides adding plants and maybe rearranging them slightly I never rescape. Only time I would change the substrate is when I have to break the tank down for some odd reason or start a new one. It's high in its ability to absorb nutrients just like Eco. Chances are your dosing your tank anyways unless your using MTS. You also don't have to replace it. What makes you think you can't add root tab to flourite and get results. Sand offers plants nothing with additives. Flourite is cheap compared to most planting substrates. It will also yield good results if you know what your doing. If you have a large tank lets say 125g+ the cost of your substrate definitely goes up. Add in hills and/or slopes and your looking at $200+ easily in just substrate. Is that enough reason for you.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Another alternative to flourite that costs you a fourth as much and looks better is turface pro league, either grey or natural I'm going to use the natural and this stuff looks amazing wet


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

shrimpNewbie said:


> Another alternative to flourite that costs you a fourth as much and looks better is turface pro league, either grey or natural I'm going to use the natural and this stuff looks amazing wet


If you can find it. If I am not mistaking, its discontinued. Although a few bag has been said to still linger around.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

flight50 said:


> If you can find it. If I am not mistaking, its discontinued. Although a few bag has been said to still linger around.


Still shows up on their web site...


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Soil Master Select has been discontinued. I have regular Turface in my 75g. They didn't have the gray kind when I went. I need substrate for a 13g so I can't justify buying a 50lbs bag when one 15lbs bag of Flourite is all I'll need. I never made my high light dream tank so the Turface is kinda wasted. But it looks interesting. 

-Lisa


----------

